# NEW PICS/77 Gallon 6 adult Red Bellys



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

First pic, full tank shot


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a sweet tank you have








What are the dimensions of that tank, and what size are your reds?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

I told you that wood piece would turn a darker colour


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

its not really darker its just the way the pict was shot. i was there last night its still pritty much the same as when he got it.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol ryan ya your right , did you want it back?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here are some more pics of AP's tank (sorry for the long loading time, but it's worth waiting for








)









































































Enjoy


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

thx Jonas


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

nice set up i actually just bout the same tank and i was wonderin how are the 6 in there cramped at all or anythin like that. and also how big are they thanx.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Those are some sweet pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice and shiney


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Nope they are not cramped at all , they are really doing well!!!!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Also they are between 6- 7 inches 6 of them


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Crozy said:


> its not really darker its just the way the pict was shot. i was there last night its still pritty much the same as when he got it.


 was reffering to the decor underneath the tank... its made of mahogony wood and shades darker with age


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome reds. Can't wait till my boys are that big.

Joe


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice tank! must be nice to have them big already. My time will come!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

They were the size of a dime when I got them


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Again, it looks great








What are the dimentions of that tank?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

48x by 24x by 16x


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Yes I hope you all like them


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wicked pics you got there!!







nice tank and setup


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

(ActivePulse) said:


> 48x by 24x by 16x


 Thanks









I asked because I have 6 reds in a 80 gallon (different dimensions, though: 52x20x20"), so I'm pretty interested how your six bad boys do in a similar sized tank.
Please keep me (eeeh, I mean _us_ :smile: ) updated, ok?


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

No problem, if you have any other questions please feel free to ask


----------



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

i was just wonderin if three 25 pounds bags of gravle would be enough or how much did you use thanx.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like your setup especially the gravel.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

I used 5-6 big bags!


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice setup!!!


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

what are all them other fish? ive had no luck with tank mates for my 4 rbs.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

Convicts , pleco, and some tetras


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

nice setup
looks cool with no background, like there just floating there in nothing.

MAD


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

lol MAD , your right it does lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Crystal clear, nice!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

yup , thx


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

redpiranhas4 said:


> what are all them other fish? ive had no luck with tank mates for my 4 rbs.


 Get a big tiger oscar or 2.


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

tried that, did not work out well for the oscar


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

getting a rhom soon I hope!


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

ya me too, i hope when i get another tank


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

its a cast iron stand


----------



## J-MENACE (Mar 28, 2003)

NICE PICS OF YOUR REDS.
THEY LOOK HUGE.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

nice tank, and some really good loooking fish!!!!


----------

